# Newb intro



## radiogringo (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi everyone!

My name is Jonathan, I am an ESL teacher currently living in Canada but I will be moving to Santiago de Queretaro in a few months to teach. I hope to make some friends in QRO! I love pretty much anything, so totally easy to get along with 

Also looking for a place to live, possibly a roommate if anyone has any ideas or knows someone. 

Jonathan!


----------

